# Cybertruck live stream



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Is Tesla going to live stream the event? If so, will it be on the Tesla website?


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes they will. Go to the website. I will be watching too.

EDIT: Nothing showing yet. There should be a link from the website or from https://www.youtube.com/user/TeslaMotors


----------



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks. I hope this truck looks decent. I’m getting the feeling it’s going to be too odd looking for the market.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

5 min according to Elon.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Countdown underway. Link also available on tesla site. Asked for name and email. I gave it ... I suppose I'm now really in the cult. LOL. 1 minute to video start!

...............
tik tok ... tik tok
-------
"PLEASE STAND BY" .... do their rocket ships take off when count down gets to 0? I hope so! LOL


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I kinda like it!

"moved mass to outside - created an exoskeleton" "move stress to outside skin" ... Skin is made from thick ultra hard stainless steel.

'Franz has a sledgehammer' ... what the hell? Nice dents in regular truck door (not as big as I expected). Bounces off cybertruck door. Pretty freaking cool.
DEFINITELY NOT THE NORMAL TRUCK DEBUT.

"Let's shoot it" .... damn, OSHA ... and California. It is bullet proof to a 9mm handgun. Will be using the same alloy in starship rocket. ha!

"Redefining 'built tough'".... awesome. 
What about the glass - 'seems like a vulnerability' ... dropping a metal ball on it. Bounces on it. From height .. the same. Seems to bend and flex when impacted. 

Arghhh!!! Franz threw ball at truck glass and it shattered!!! LOL. Noooooo. Elon --- 'it didn't go through' ... 'not bad, room for improvement' ........ 'for some reason it broke now, don't know why.' Oh boy. LOL. Perhaps it is locked in place and doesn't have room to flex like the loose sheet of glass had.

16" clearance. Adaptive damping and adaptive ride height.

rear - 100 cu ft. 3500 lbs payload.
Can tow - 14,000 lbs (I think I could read it)

Tug of war with F150 - dominates F150. and .. 'it was uphill' ha.

0-60 in 2.9 seconds!! What??? Beats a porche 911. 

Three ranges -- up to 500_ miles!!! woah. Low range looked like 250 miles.

250+KW capable. Has outlets for 110 and 220 volts. Plus on board air compressor (related to air suspension). 

Three versions. Starts at $39,900. Huh? How?
All have 3500 lbs payload.
Lower price single motor 250+ miles, 0-60 6.5sec, towing 7500
Mid price dual motor - 300+, 4.5, 10k tow rating
top price tri motor 500+, 2.9, 14K


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

_Bullet. _
_Proof. _


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Is this a joke?


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Is this a joke?


nope, lol. 
https://www.tesla.com/cybertruck


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

One more thing -- an ATV. Looks sweeeeeeet. 
Damn, video cut out ... looked like about to ramp up ATV into the truck.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Nom said:


> One more thing -- an ATV. Looks sweeeeeeet.
> Damn, video cut out ... looked like about to ramp up ATV into the truck.


Thats exactly what happened, then he plugged the ATV into the truck to charge it.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

2Kap said:


> nope, lol.
> https://www.tesla.com/cybertruck


Wow. I have no idea what to say other than....

Just...no.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So when does it go to Nürburgring?

Bob Wilson


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I think it's awesome. Looks better than I feared. Way better. 

Props for being different. And cool looking. Many won't go for it ... but I think that is ok to Elon.

I do expect some reasonable concerns:
1) with the exoskeleton, will it crumple and absorb impact energy in accidents?
2) What does it weigh? Fear for other cars it might hit?
3) If glass is breakproof, a risk to occupants to get them out in accident --- or is it a net benefit safety wise?


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I really like it. I like the the bed is covered too. I want!


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

I think I want one. Here's the thing, 500 mile range, must have at least 150kWh battery, for less than the starting price of Model X. I have a Model Y performance on order that is within a few dollars of the price of this truck.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The three most shocking things:

3. The looks
2. The price
1. A Tesla event started on time!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

The Rivian never looked so good. 

I’m sorry. This is embarrassing.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Didn't show interior. I'm curious about that. And did we see more than 5 people get out of it? 

That shattered glass is going to go down in history for debut hiccups. LOL


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

Nom said:


> Didn't show interior. I'm curious about that. And did we see more than 5 people get out of it?
> 
> That shattered glass is going to go down in history for debut hiccups. LOL


The listed specs said it seats 6.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Nom said:


> Didn't show interior. I'm curious about that. And did we see more than 5 people get out of it?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Here is another idea for camping.........


----------



## ymilord (Mar 31, 2017)

Huh. Wow.

This is a complete departure of the Tesla design language. But I think that was the point. Build something that looks like nothing else. 

Some people will hate it. Some people will love it.

I on the other hand hope's the ATV can be purchased separately. And the Model Y has a tow hitch option out the gate.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Nom said:


> Didn't show interior. I'm curious about that. And did we see more than 5 people get out of it?
> 
> That shattered glass is going to go down in history for debut hiccups. LOL


Website has (rendered) pictures of the interior now. Looks like a model 3 with bench seats. ;-)

Yeah, that glass demo. I guess they only had one prototype and couldn't dry run it?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

fritter63 said:


> I guess they only had one prototype and couldn't dry run it?


Could Musk's hubris allow for a dry run?


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

*the techs right as he was getting ready to demo the glass. "Hey bob. Did you put the normal glass in the truck or the Tesla glass?" "Ahhh. I think I put the Tesla glass in, why?" "Franz is going to throw a steel ball at it right.... oh crap."*


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

It's polarizing, but I'm in.


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm on the fence, but I think I want one.


----------



## rjhoskins (Apr 9, 2017)

Griff said:


> I'm on the fence, but I think I want one.


It's weird, I'm feeling the same way.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I am embarrassed to be a Tesla owner(x2) this morning. Embarrassed!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

FRC said:


> I am embarrassed to be a Tesla owner(x2) this morning. Embarrassed!


Same.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

FRC said:


> I am embarrassed to be a Tesla owner(x2) this morning. Embarrassed!


Then get rid of them. You can hold your head high.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm proud to be a Tesla owner. This company was never about doing what people expected, otherwise none of us would have the wonderful cars that they make. The truck styling isn't for me but I applaud them for being so daring to attempt something this bold ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

It will be interesting to see if other truck designs pop up over the next two years that follow in the CyberTrucks design. I’m not a pickup truck guy at all, and have generally considered their design to be purely utilitarian and this is a bold step in a different direction. From the very little we ultimately know about it right now, it seems like it covers typical pickup truck use-cases, and even potentially exceeds them in a lot of areas. I’m assuming (likely quite safely) that the infotainment is just like the 3, if that built-in ramp thing is stock, etc, it could be a pretty good value. My concerns would be that in the pics, it looks like it has pretty tight tolerances for things like the tailgate. How would that all stand up to the abuses that a pickup can take. Or is this really designed to be more of the ‘I have lots of money know but I like to pretend that I work with my hands’ kind of truck like those super expensive duelies you always see around that have never touched dirt or pulled anything and get polished every other day.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I like that Tesla pushes the boundaries beyond where any other mainstream car manufacturer would dare to go. It's not for everyone, and Musk has said that from early on in the development cycle. I don't see how this vehicle changes anything about the Models S, 3, X, Y or Roadsters, or how we feel about them. Sure, there will be a lot of negative cybertruck coverage, (most I've seen do not know what to make of it) but that will fade away in time. (I do wish the glass had not broken though - very unfortunate - particularly when under such heavy scrutiny by the media.)

If you would rather have conventional design, wait for the E-150 - guaranteed Ford will not take any chances with their design, and that may be just what the mainstream trucker needs.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

gary in NY said:


> If you would rather have conventional design, wait for the E-150 - guaranteed Ford will not take any chances with their design, and that may be just what the mainstream trucker needs.


And now Tesla misses out on all those sales.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> And now Tesla misses out on all those sales.


True. Musk also said there could be other variants if this one does not pan out. Still a question of where and how they could build and leverage the economies of scale of a "conventional" design at those prices.

I've never been a fan of extreme design in electric vehicles (early Leaf, I3), but in a utility vehicle, I don't seem to mind. I am amused by how extreme the reactions are, but not surprised by the market reaction. Knew it would not like its unconventionality. Such emotion - Sell your shares! Sell your Teslas! Relax, This too will pass.


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

I think the Cybertruck is unbelievably awesome. I’m surprised how negative Tesla owners are getting, like you heard a “Bladerunner truck“ but expected to see the Model X or Y with the back cut out & a truck bed put in. I love that the guess-renderings were so far off. Legacy car makers would never do this because they’re afraid to rock the boat with their loyal buyers so their electric truck won’t be any different physically. But think about how much the interior of the Mach E resembles a Tesla, Ford didn’t pull that interior out of their parts bin, they took inspiration directly from Tesla. This truck won’t sell millions but Tesla doesn’t need to to make a major impact on the market, even if other manufacturers are too chicken to put something like this out.👍


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I have no idea what I think.. reminds me of the Simpsons episode when Homer desired a car... I hope it does well but have no idea....


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

24 hrs later, nothing has changed, still despise the look of that truck.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

To put a bookend on this thread... I stayed at the event until the very end, and at some point the event crew started tearing down the stage. I grabbed this pic of them removing the clay model with a forklift in full light:


----------

